# HAMRADIO General > NEWS ข่าวสารทั่วไป >  ร่างระเบียบวิทยุสมัครเล่นฉบับใหม่

## Import

ช่วงนี้อยู่ในช่วงของกระบวการรับฟังความคิดเห็นจากประชาชนนะครับ ยังไม่ประกาศใช้ อย่างไรก็ดีถ้านักวิทยุสมัครเล่นท่านใดอยากมีส่วนร่วมในการเสนอความคิดเห็นเพื่อให้สอดคล้องกับกิจการวิทยุสมัครของไทยและเป็นประโยชน์มากที่สุดกับนักวิทยุสมัครเล่นไทย ท่านสามารถเสนอไปยังสมาคม RAST เพื่อเป็นตัวแทนนำเสนอกับ กสทช. หรือ ทำเป็นเอกสาร ส่งไปที่ สนง.กสทช.

ร่วมกันแสดงความคิดเห็นและแชร์ต่อๆกันไปเพื่อให้นักวิทยุสมัครทุกคนได้รับรู้และมีส่วนร่วมกับระเบียบฉบับใหม่นี้ด้วยนะครับ

*ดาวน์โหลดได้ที่นี่* ร่างระเบียบ AR.zip

ขอบคุณไฟล์เอกสารจากเว็บ 100 วัตต์

----------

